# VD show rating - what is it?



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

I saw a few VD rated dogs on PDB with the VD being where you would see V, VA, or SG ratings on a pedigree. Do any of you know what the VD rating is? Is it some kind of Czech rating?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Velmi dobry - Very Good 

Here's the complete list 

Czech Titles - Page 1


----------

